# [No title]



## hairyfogh (Sep 20, 2001)

Looking for a ride at Key West race week.
Can fill any position.
5''9" tall
175 weight
35 yrs
Many years racing experience.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking for a ride at Key West.

Age:29
Height: 5''9"
Weight: 155

I have been racing for about 10 years, mostly on T-10''s in Cleveland. Done some PHRF, and some J-22. If interested, please E-mail me at [email protected]

Chuck Connors


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

[No message]


----------

